# Joined the Look Fold



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Just picked up my 585, titanium grey, full D/A except FSA carbon crankset. This replaces my R3.

First ride last night included about 10 minutes of sprinkles but no worries. Bike is very similar in ride quality to my Cervelo R2.5 that gave way to the R3. Only changes planned are swapping the saddle out for a white arione and replacing the stem with a Thompson Elite X2 when it come in. And maybe a nicer wheelset some day.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*obvious question*

why replace R3 with Look 585? How do you compare these two?

thanks


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I want the same but with D/A crank. Where are you from, and can you give me an idea what would be a good price to pay for that bike?? Thanks!


----------



## SJS (Mar 13, 2006)

*Looks Awesome*

I have a black 585 with Record 10, Ksyrium ES, FSA crank/bar/stem, and Easton EC90 zero post being delivered on Wednesday. I can't wait!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Sharp looking bike. I like the red accents to go with the red of the decals.

You must have good flexibility for that seat/bar drop. 

Enjoy, it is such a great bike.


----------



## goshawk1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to the good side of the force.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

*Frame Size?*

What size is the frame?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

fiddy-five


----------

